# Fun Match- 4/25/09



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys!

Maddie and I just got back from a Fun Match today. We showed in Rally Excellent A, and I thought that, that was enough for her because she hasn't been to a show since August. We were the only ones in our class and she did pretty good considering the weather has been crappy the past 2 days. (lots of rain and t-storms). So we had one dog before us and away we went! We got to the first obstacle and she thought that what whatever was better on the other side of the ring and went over there for some reason! So I went and got her...and we went back to number one and then from there on she did great! Everyone said she did great and it was a lot of fun! 

We are now home and she is playing with her tennis ball and is as happy as can be!  All in all it was a good day for her and then tomorrow I will be filling out the entry forms for the Specialty and the All Breed after it (May 15& 16). 

I will also post a picture of us later tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like you had a fun day! way to go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Sounds like a good outing, looking forward to pictures


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys it was a fun day! I also forgot to say that she got an 82 for her score...I don't know why I forgot that part! Silly me!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice job for you and Maddie, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey loves to visit the ring stewards--or the table stewards if the course takes us near them! Good luck in the "real thing"! Myself, I hate outdoor trials!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys here is a picture of Maddie and I that was taken today! Sorry it took sooo long for me to post it!










Enjoy!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job and great picture!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Great picture!


 
Thanks guys! I'm hoping to find out to see if we can go to the Regionals, my dad has asked his boss and co-workers to see if he can take off....and they all think it's really cool that I show dogs!!!  So that's a plus! He said he can probably take off Friday, and he's on call that weekend so we'll see!! Thank God for online entries! Otherwise we wouldn't be able to go at all!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> ! Thank God for online entries! Otherwise we wouldn't be able to go at all!


That's for sure! Online entries have saved me countless times! :

Great Job, Caryn! And great picture! Maddie looks so serious lol.


----------

